# New player looking for advice



## That_one_guy (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey guys after playing a couple gameswith bases im starting to see that my strategy is very defensive and ive found this lends itself to a shooty army. So i know kindof that IG and Tau fit this bill and i like boths fluff but i was wondering if anyone could help me out with making an army with the specifications of: 
500 or 1000 points
Shooty based 
Take all comers


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Well, it depends entirely on what you will enjoy playing with.

You have stated that you want a sit-back-and-shoot army, but do you want it to be infantry-based? Vehicle-based? High numbers of weak models? Low numbers of elite models?


----------



## That_one_guy (Mar 23, 2010)

Generaly i like a medium model count and i like vehicles but i mainly want to have my shooting phase to be painful for my oppenent if this lends itself to infantry then i would go for infantry. My main concern at the moment is the buget of about 225 usd which is my reason for a 500-1000 point army.


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

I would possible go with Tau as they are very shooty , have good vehicles and can handel a little CC if called upon to do so.


----------

